# Thread Hijack: CSM PURDY



## 275ANGER! (Dec 22, 2007)

I got this off of armyranger.com, Somebody named Bell posted this.



> This in from CSM Don Purdy
> 
> LEAD BY EXAMPLE
> 
> ...






> Purdy never gave a shit about opinions. He was only concerned with the status of his troops. He was all military.
> 
> Another:
> 
> ...



I agree with most of what CSM Purdy is saying. There is a lot of old Ranger/Army mentality in him that needs to make way for innovation but for the most part he is dead on, IMO. (I hate D&C)  I wish most higher command was like him, the Army would be an Army. There is too much political BS that goes on.


----------



## EATIII (Dec 22, 2007)

275ANGER! said:


> I got this off of armyranger.com, Somebody named Bell posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Purd was the Purd, we could and should fill volumes on him! I have had the pleasure of doing Duty (smoke sessions) with him;) and then some


----------



## Centermass (Dec 27, 2007)

The Purd is a legend, has been, and always will be forever more. They broke the mold when Christ said "I'm going to make one tough, stubborn son of a bitch with this one here" 

The ones he pissed off the most were those either in the wrong (and knew it) when it came to standards or observing those who let something slide rather than uphold it. The latter would catch more smoke and hell. 

Very few individuals would ever have the nuts to debate him, let alone question him. 

He knew his shit and could always back it up. Those that knew him knew this as well.

One of the best CSM's I've ever known.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with 90 percent of what he said..... it's a shame it's so hard for people to follow his example.  thanks for sharing these words of wisdom.


----------

